

Before I Die I Want To - thewarrior
http://beforeidieiwantto.org/india_delhi.html

======
danielrm26
Before he dies he wants to run nginx and varnish caching so that his site will
survive the front page of HN.

~~~
verroq
Keep pressing F5 until it loads.

~~~
pramodh
I just usually visit the cached version from Google. Here's a script that I
wrote a few days back.
[http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/169548](http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/169548)

------
chewxy
The disparity between what I can assume to be the local Delhi populace and the
backpackers/travellers is huge.

The Indian kids just want to study, while the adults want to own houses/shops.
The travellers on the other hand, have more abstract goals.

Fascinating. And also sad upon further thought

~~~
cmdkeen
It's a pretty good example of Maslow's hierarchy of needs - the travellers are
firmly at the self actualisation stage whereby they do not need to focus on
fulfilling lower needs.

------
hawkharris
I almost cringed when I saw the juxtaposition of India and New York; I thought
this project, like others I have seen, was discrediting the life goals of
Americans to trivialize so-called First World problems.

But that was far from the truth. It presented the stories of people in New
York, India and in hospices with equal care and respect. I love the colors and
the look of old film, too.

------
lepunk
A similar idea was implemented at the 2011 Hungarian "Sziget" festival. They
installed a huge wall where visitors were able to write their "Before I die"
messages.

[http://sziget360.com/panorama/link/762](http://sziget360.com/panorama/link/762)

~~~
davidcollantes
"ERROR: Adobe Flash Player 9/10 or higher needed."

------
danso
Powerful content. At the risk of being pedantic, I think the site would be a
better service to its content by using a standard vertical scroll layout. I
viewed many of the photos but found it too easy to stop because of the
difficulty in side scrolling

~~~
iffyuva
whats wrong with horizontal scroll? If a site has both horizontal and vertical
scroll, the site looks messy! Horizontal scroll is also good to scroll
pictures.

~~~
Hopka
You cannot use a scroll wheel, which is annoying enough.

~~~
deadairspace
I held down shift and used my scroll wheel.

------
kaoD
> Before I Die I want To... Service Temporarily Unavailable.

That made me laugh :P

------
ohwp
If you like this also check [http://beforeidie.cc/](http://beforeidie.cc/)

------
Aardwolf
"Service Temporarily Unavailable"

I hope the website could do what it wanted to before this.

------
scotty79
Before I die I want to see two legged robot running gracefully a rocky
mountain path.

~~~
otibom
I think you have a good chance of doing that unless you're over 70 :)

------
michaelhealy
I made a site with a similar concept but instead of "Before I die", Its
"Someday I Want". The link is
[http://www.somedayiwant.com](http://www.somedayiwant.com)

~~~
j_col
Yeah, I've seen many similar, some examples:

[http://www.mybigambitions.com/](http://www.mybigambitions.com/)

[http://www.bucketlist.org/](http://www.bucketlist.org/)

And probably the oldest of them all?

[http://www.43things.com/](http://www.43things.com/)

------
topherjaynes
You sure it wasn't inspired by Candi Chang? Not even a nod?
[http://candychang.com/before-i-die-in-nola/](http://candychang.com/before-i-
die-in-nola/)

------
pavanred
I think I noticed a lot more kids from Delhi as opposed to barely any kids
from NYC. Perhaps that affects the overall picture.

------
krosaen
Poignant: "... I want to study."

Amusing: "... I want a government job."

~~~
audreyt
Poetic: "Antes de Morir, Yo quiero Dormir."

------
marknutter
Before I die I want to live until I'm at least 100 years old.

------
otibom
Before I die I want to go to space.

------
philliphaydon
I can't even read half of these, peoples handwriting is so terrible. One there
says "Before I die I want to raise a child" but it took be a full minute to
not read it as "I want to ride a child"

~~~
philliphaydon
Why the downvotes?

~~~
ludston
Because reading criticism of a group of non-native-English speakers'
handwriting is a waste of life.

~~~
philliphaydon
The ones not written in English are clearly not what I'm referring to.

The ones written in English have terrible hand writing by people who clearly
speak English as a first language. Pretty much all of the non-native English
speaking people are easy to read.

~~~
ludston
Apologies for wording that in a a way that allowed you to avoid the point.

It's because criticising handwriting is a waste of life.

